# Systematic overcharging by supermarkets!



## delgirl (17 Sep 2008)

What normal person can remember the cost of 50+ items in their supermarket trolley?

It's not like the 'old days' where the price labels were on each item and you could check them as they were 'rung up' and placed in your bag.

These days it's all bar codes and incredible feats of memory.

I've caught my local Tesco out 4 times in the last few months in charging more than the price labelled on the shelf, but only by writing each price on my shopping list as I chose the items from the shelves.

I've been greeted by distain and hostility by the Customer Service staff when pointing out that I have been overcharged - today €6 more than the marked prices.

There's no apology, no explanation and still no price tags on the individual items that allows us to check that we are being charged the correct price.

How many of you realise you are being ripped of by the bar code scam?


----------



## TreeTiger (17 Sep 2008)

*Re: Systematic rip-off by supermarkets!*

This has only happened me once in the last few months, was overcharged for a six-pack of beer by an extra 30%.  When I went back with the receipt and pointed out the big sign showing the special offer price, the manager refunded me the full amount I'd paid for the six-pack.  It was something that shouldn't have happened in the first place, but my husband was very happy!

A couple of times I have felt when an item was rung up that it was not the price I had thought, but when going back to the shelf to check I've found that the item had not been stocked where the label for it was, but perhaps next to it.  So now I try to check that the item matches the description on the label in front of it.


----------



## micmclo (17 Sep 2008)

*Re: Systematic rip-off by supermarkets!*

I love when Tesco overcharge me.
I used to buy the same magazine every week and since they never fixed the display price, I'd buy it and stroll over to customer service and get it free.

Turn a positive into a negative, get your free items!


----------



## Complainer (18 Sep 2008)

*Re: Systematic rip-off by supermarkets!*

Check out the GS1 code of practice 


> The key message of the Scanning Code of Practice is that the price you see is the price you pay meaning that the price displayed on the shelf edge label will match the price charged at the checkout.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (18 Sep 2008)

*Re: Systematic rip-off by supermarkets!*



micmclo said:


> I love when Tesco overcharge me.
> I used to buy the same magazine every week and since they fixed the display price, I'd buy it and stroll over to customer service and get it free.
> 
> Turn a positive into a negative, get your free items!


 
 Great isn't it.


----------



## sam h (18 Sep 2008)

*Re: Systematic rip-off by supermarkets!*



> I've caught my local Tesco out 4 times in the last few months


 


> I love when Tesco overcharge me.


 
I agree....in fact, I've been slightly dissapointed that Tesco have hardly overcharged me in ages as they will refund the entire amount.

I've pretty much stopped shopping in Superquin as I'm nearly always overcharged & they make a big deal about calling someone over, checking the price, getting the relevant pricing person for that department, hand writing a refund (*only for the overcharged amount*) and then making you queue up again at the cash desks to get your own money back!!  

I've compained numberous times but (at least until 6 months ago) they never changed their policy.


----------



## ubiquitous (18 Sep 2008)

*Re: Systematic rip-off by supermarkets!*

I suspect that at least some Centra outlets in my own neck of the woods practice systematic overcharging, especially at weekends when the normal checkout staff aren't on duty and part-time students are manning the tills. When they are challenged on a discrepancy it is laughed off by the manager as a "mistake" on the part of the part-timer.

I also have had problems with Tesco, but at least they operate a "get the item free" deal if you spot the overcharge. That said, I presented manufacturers' vouchers worth €9 to them recently to buy a certain product, and got €0.09 in credit for the vouchers! When I queried this with the checkout girl, and asked her for my money back, she told me "I'm not paid to sort out problems"  They duty manager eventually arrived and gave me my refund. I asked for the store manager to phone me with an explanation but three months later I'm still waiting.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (18 Sep 2008)

*Re: Systematic rip-off by supermarkets!*

Tesco are great at overcharging.  I've got a fair few bob back from them under their "get the item free" policy. I don't like the procedure in our local store though, they act like you're trying to do them out of money..making a huge issue out of checking the price. I've also been caught by the label being in the wrong place so I always check before I buy thinking if it looks too good to be true...........

At the end of the day though, a quick practised eye over your reciept on the way out should suffice, you might miss a small mistake here and there but it's worth it. I find they make most of their mistakes on the reduced price or BOGOF offers.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: Systematic rip-off by supermarkets!*

(I know I was the last person to post to this thread but it's a continuation)

I ran into Tesco yesterday as I was caught short...as in, an hour to kill and no book with me. Picked up three in their "buy 3 for 6 Euro" offer, scanned them through the self service checkout and was charged €14.98..(the full price).

Now I KNOW I could have called over an assistant but knowing their policy I paid up then went swiftly over to the service desk where I got a full refund and the books for free. 

I'd never do this in a small or local business but...well..it's Tesco!


----------



## boris (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: Systematic rip-off by supermarkets!*

Not to be talking about Tesco's all the time but got a free bottle of whiskey that I was overcharged €10 for.  Happy Days.  Should have bought a box of them.

Anyone get caught with Dunnes? Might try them next.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: Systematic rip-off by supermarkets!*



boris said:


> Not to be talking about Tesco's all the time but got a free bottle of whiskey that I was overcharged €10 for. Happy Days. Should have bought a box of them.
> 
> Anyone get caught with Dunnes? Might try them next.


 
Now, the temptation there would be to take the hit on the single bottle and go back and buy half a dozen more. Not sure I'd have the nerve though 

Tesco do seem to make more mistakes in this vein than any other shop (maybe because I shop there a lot more than anywhere else).


----------



## tink (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: Systematic rip-off by supermarkets!*

But remember there is 1970's prices weekend in superquinn this weekend !


----------



## Murt10 (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: Systematic rip-off by supermarkets!*



boris said:


> Not to be talking about Tesco's all the time but got a free bottle of whiskey that I was overcharged €10 for.  Happy Days.  Should have bought a box of them.
> .




Mrs Murt had an upset stomach a few years ago and I was dispatched to the local Tesco to buy a 1/2 bottle of brandy. The price on the shelf said 10.95. I was charged 10.99. The assistant wasn't too happy but there you go.

Best brandy I ever drank. 


Murt


----------



## cole (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: Systematic rip-off by supermarkets!*



tink said:


> But remember there is 1970's prices weekend in superquinn this weekend !


 
I went in to my local superquinn...it was like Christmas. I couldn't stomach the thought of it and the bread was sold out anyway so I left. Believe it or not I got mozerella cheese cheaper in my local Spar than in SQ!


----------



## micmclo (4 Oct 2008)

*Re: Systematic rip-off by supermarkets!*



Murt10 said:


> Mrs Murt had an upset stomach a few years ago and I was dispatched to the local Tesco to buy a 1/2 bottle of brandy. The price on the shelf said 10.95. I was charged 10.99. The assistant wasn't too happy but there you go.



Nice one! 

I once bought a 24 pack of beer once during college rag week, got it free for this very reason. 
Was going to stock up with even more but the manager instantly removed the incorrect price label 

Come on people, get your free items in Tesco!
Most of the time it's the special offers and the BOGOF. Those yellow price labels have an offer end date. Always check this before you buy as you'll get most freebies when this is wrong.


----------



## micmclo (4 Oct 2008)

*Re: Systematic rip-off by supermarkets!*



Bubbly Scot said:


> Now, the temptation there would be to take the hit on the single bottle and go back and buy half a dozen more. Not sure I'd have the nerve though



Be brave. Remember, you are helping Tesco by doing their price checking for them.

So actually, you are doing _them_ a favour


----------



## Towger (4 Oct 2008)

*Re: Systematic rip-off by supermarkets!*



cole said:


> Believe it or not I got mozerella cheese cheaper in my local Spar than in SQ!


 
Did we know what mozerella cheese was in the 70's


----------



## gipimann (4 Oct 2008)

*Re: Systematic rip-off by supermarkets!*



boris said:


> Anyone get caught with Dunnes? Might try them next.


 
My experience with incorrect charging in Dunnes is that you only get the difference back, not a freebie!

My other Dunnes experience involved being charged for an item I didn't even buy!   I bought 5 items, was charged for 6 (a non-scanned bakery item if I recall), queried it with the assistant there and then, but the supervisor had to be called over, the query had to be relayed to her, she disappeared to the customer service desk and eventually came back with my refund.


----------



## micmclo (4 Oct 2008)

shop assistants don't have the power to give refunds or even to open the till when a item isn't being put through.

Ever been in Dunnes when they ring the buzzer at the till? They are calling a supervisor over so they can do it


----------



## Henny Penny (5 Oct 2008)

My local tesco doesn't give free items ... 
Does anyone know where the policy of giving overcharged items free is written down? I would love to go armed with this info when doing my next shopping in tesco.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (5 Oct 2008)

Henny Penny said:


> My local tesco doesn't give free items ...
> Does anyone know where the policy of giving overcharged items free is written down? I would love to go armed with this info when doing my next shopping in tesco.


 

It was very prominantly displayed in the local stores here but I noticed the signs were gone this week (but I still got my freebies).


----------



## Sylvester3 (6 Oct 2008)

The Tesco's in Bangor told me last year that they didn't have the policy, so it must depend on the store.


----------



## ubiquitous (6 Oct 2008)

Sylvester3 said:


> The Tesco's in Bangor told me last year that they didn't have the policy, so it must depend on the store.



Maybe it doesn't apply north of the border?


----------



## Sylvester3 (6 Oct 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> Maybe it doesn't apply north of the border?



That could be the case, but I haven't tried it anywhere else in the North. I lived in England for four years and I made extensive use of it then - there was nearly always something on the list that had been mislabled. So it surprised me when the wouldn't do it when I was in Bangor. They do it in Cork as I bought Innocent smoothies (an expensive treat that my wife loves) and they mispriced them giving us almost €10 of the stuff for free.


----------



## ubiquitous (6 Oct 2008)

Sylvester3 said:


> That could be the case, but I haven't tried it anywhere else in the North. I lived in England for four years and I made extensive use of it then - there was nearly always something on the list that had been mislabled.



If it applies in England (and in ROI), then it should logically apply in NI. The guy in Bangor may have told you a porky.


----------



## C2H5OH (7 Oct 2008)

The refund policy was changed in tesco uk around February 2007 to "double the difference". This was due to many people  taking advantage of the refund policy on high price items.
http://www.gamersquad.com/category/Xbox-360/Tesco-changes-policy-after-consumers-bag-free-Xbox-360s/

http://www.tesco-complaint.blogspot.com/2007/02/tesco-withdraw-refund-retain-policy-due.html


Shortly after, I noticed the signs had been taken down in my local tesco. I was expecting the policy to change in Ireland, but as recently as last week , I got 2 items free as I was overcharged on consecutive nights. The first  night, I had to bring the girl on the customer service desk to where the item was on display and she conceded that I was overcharged: 14.99 refund. Second night, picked up 2 polo shirts that were marked: "buy 1 get 1 half price". I was charged full price for the second one. On the way out  visited the same girl on customer service. Full refund.- no questions. 
  Dunnes will only refund the difference as I found out recently. I pointed out to the customer service desk that i had been overcharged on 2 items that were on special -"half price", but i had been charged the full price.  I queried if I should get the full amount back, but the girl said I was only entitled to the difference but that if I had left the store and returned the next day i would have got the full amount! Not sure if I would.


----------



## Murt10 (7 Oct 2008)

If I remember correctly, the origins of Tesco's policy in Ireland was that RGDATA (I think) which represents small local shops, went into a number of big supermarkets and had a field day of bad publicity for the major multiples, when they were overcharged for some items. 

In response, Tesco brought in a policy that if you were overcharged for a product, you were entitled to it for free, without quibble. Dunnes & Superquinn also had this policy.

Given the number of mistakes, I wouldn't be surprised to see a huge surge in Tesco's profits if they stop this policy. I mean, who in their right mind (well okay, maybe oddballs like me, just making a point) is going to queue up at the customer service desk, behind the people looking to buy lotto tickets, cigarettes, cash cheques and when there is a queue on the other checkouts, have less than 3 items in their basket, just to inform the shop that they had been overcharged by an amount less that a Euro. Life is too short.

Because the mistake hasn't been brought to their attention in the first place, they will continue overcharging on these items ad infinitum, all the time adding to their bottom line.


Murt


----------



## Complainer (8 Oct 2008)

Murt10 said:


> If I remember correctly, the origins of Tesco's policy in Ireland was that RGDATA (I think) which represents small local shops, went into a number of big supermarkets and had a field day of bad publicity for the major multiples, when they were overcharged for some items.
> 
> In response, Tesco brought in a policy that if you were overcharged for a product, you were entitled to it for free, without quibble. Dunnes & Superquinn also had this policy.


I think the Tesco policy was part of the 'Code of Practice' on scanning of EAN Ireland (now . The more recent CoP seems to have been pulled from the GS1 website, though you can still find it via Google cache.


----------

